# Bellingham Home Invasion 3 Arrested



## sempergumby (Nov 14, 2003)

*'Escort' in jail after robbery
*By Danielle Williamson
Thursday, December 21, 2006 - Updated: 01:26 PM EST

















BELLINGHAM - A call girl and two teens are behind bars after allegedly attacking and robbing at gunpoint a Bellingham man who hired the woman through an escort service.
Police said Tymisha A. Rivera-Daviega, 26, of 547 Bay St., Taunton, and her cousin, Miguel A. Rivera, 17, of 9 Martel Ave., Taunton, plotted to steal from 64-year-old Bellingham resident Paul O'Connor. Another teen, Richard A. Dunn Jr., 17, of 355 Tremont St., Taunton, played a role in robbing O'Connor Tuesday and sending him to the hospital, police said.
O'Connor met Rivera-Daviega four to five months ago and had several "dates" with the mother of two, police said. Rivera-Daviega met with O'Connor at his 11 Lynn Court home for a fourth time Tuesday night. As O'Connor walked her to his door, Rivera and Dunn forced themselves into his home, according to police.
The teens threatened O'Connor with a gun, beat him, pushed him down a flight of stairs and stole his weapons before tying him up with an extension cord and leaving in Rivera-Daviega's car, police said.
O'Connor was treated at Milford Regional Medical Center for a shattered heel and cuts and bruises, police said.
Milford District Court Clerk Magistrate Thomas Carrigan ordered Rivera-Daviega and Rivera held on $100,000 cash bail. Dunn was held on $25,000 bail.
After bail was set, court officers had to lift up the inconsolable Rivera-Daviega, who fell to her knees, sobbed audibly and held her head in her hands.
"I don't have any reason to believe this is a normal process for her," Bellingham Detective Sgt. Richard Perry said before the arraignment, referring to Rivera-Daviega conspiring to rob her clients.
Police said Rivera-Daviega and O'Connor met four to five months ago through an escort dating service.
Rivera-Daviega drove with the two young men to O'Connor's home Tuesday and the teens waited while the woman went in, police said. O'Connor told police he had been escorting Rivera-Daviega to the door when two masked men pushed the front door in. One pointed a revolver in his face, according to police. Rivera pushed O'Connor down a flight of stairs into a boiler room, where O'Connor kept two locked storage containers full of guns, police said. The teens grabbed guns and ransacked O'Connor's home, police said.
"(The teens) tied him up with an extension cord, but he was able to get himself free to call us," Perry said.
At 9:10 p.m., police began looking for people who met the description O'Connor provided, and Patrolman Richard Nummela saw Rivera-Daviega's Chevrolet Cavalier approach the intersection of Blackstone and South Main streets. Nummela turned around on South Main Street to follow the car, which drove away from him at a speed of up to 60 mph, police reports show.
Police saw two handguns in the car as well as the stolen weapons. Dunn was carrying small, clear bags of crack cocaine, police said.
Rivera-Daviega was arraigned Wednesday on charges of armed robbery, home invasion, failing to stop for police, larceny over $250 from a person over 60, and conspiracy, to commit an armed invasion.
Rivera was charged with assault and battery with a dangerous weapon to a person over 60, armed and masked robbery, using a firearm in a felony, home invasion while armed with a dangerous weapon, breaking and entering in the nighttime for a felony, six counts of larceny of a firearm and two counts of possessing a firearm without a firearm identification card and conspiracy, to commit an armed home invasion.
Rivera was held without bail on three outstanding warrants from Taunton and Fall River district courts, for charges ranging from breaking and entering to vandalism.
Dunn was charged with armed and masked robbery, using a firearm in a felony, home invasion, breaking and entering in the nighttime for a felony, resisting arrest, possessing a firearm without a firearm identification card, possessing a Class B drug, crack cocaine, with the intent to distribute, a drug violation near a school or park, and larceny over $250 from a person over 60.
Police said O'Connor was not charged in the incident.








Richard A. Dunn Jr., right, and co-defendant Miguel Rivera appear in Milford District Court Wednesday.
(Mike Springer)


----------

